# Physio Assessment



## EmSmith1980

Anya is 14months actual/10months corrected. She has been referred into he community physio team. Just had a letter to say she will be having a physiotherapy assessment at home on 20th December. Has any one who has had one of these please advise me on what to expect? Feeling just a tad nervous. xx


----------



## vermeil

My little guy does regular physio and he had major assessments at 12 and 18 months (actual). Though they use a checklist for his corrected age. Just a tad confusing but what matters is the final result.

To give our extreme example, at this exact time last year we were told our son was showing signs of cerebral paralysis (his right side was stiffer than the left) and he would probably never walk unassisted. I was devastated. Fast forward a year and he`s showing no more signs of paralysis, happily walking around and being a regular chatty toddler :) I don`t think the regular physio 'fixed' him or anything of the sort; it certainly helped, but these little miracles just grow and adjust themselves without our intervention just fine, thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## EmSmith1980

Oh that is fantastic. Well done. You must be so proud. :) It is amazing how well these little miracles come on and change so much. :) xx


----------

